# Positive Behavior Support Program



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 18, 2011)

Dover AFB Military Lodge #28 PHA participated in the Capital School Districtâ€™s Positive Behavior Support Program for the 4th year. This program rewards students for achieving behavior and learning goals. The Lodge donated three bikes for this program.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 18, 2011)

A worthy endeavor indeed!!


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Jan 19, 2011)

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:


> Dover AFB Military Lodge #28 PHA participated in the Capital School Districtâ€™s Positive Behavior Support Program for the 4th year. This program rewards students for achieving behavior and learning goals. The Lodge donated three bikes for this program.


 Excellent! This program, and others like it, are making a significant and direct difference in their communities. Well done!


----------

